# Meet My Baby!



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

I get this little baby girl in the middle of May


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwwe! What a cutie-pie! I just love her! Such cute big ears! I certainly hope that we get to see lots more pictures of her once she's with you.


----------



## hedgehog3333 (Nov 7, 2010)

Definatly! The ears were the biggest thing that drew me to her!


----------



## Annabelle (Mar 19, 2011)

Squeeeeeee ^_^ so cute and little. Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks like a gentle angel on a cloud!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh my goodness what a little cutie! I love her mask and ears ^_^


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I think I just squeaked! She's so adorable! The picture is gorgeous too! Any name ideas?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

oh, you must be so happy!  i also wondered about your name ideas.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

She is gorgeous.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

She is so pretty  those little ears are the cutest ever.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

loving the big ears  sooooo cute


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

love love love the ear, what a little darling. Congrats


----------



## lilyann (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh she is gorgeous! im getting my new baby girl in two weeks as well. I already have two boys! lol . x


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

Beautiful!! And such adorable ears


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

I bet you can hardly stand the wait! What a cutie


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

So cute! love the ears!


----------

